

Tutorial: Android Inter-App Content Sharing - openmobster
http://code.google.com/p/openmobster/wiki/ContentProvider

======
openmobster
This tutorial covers how to use the ContentProvider component to expose your
content to other Apps including the parent App. It provides a detailed
explanation of how to implement the ContentProvider backed by a SQLite
database. The tutorial comes with an App with full source code to take the
concepts for a spin!!!

